# Brake pads- Ceramic or Mettalic?



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Have you tried RockAuto? They seem to be pretty reasonably priced!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Rock Auto lists metallic pads as low as $16, Monroe or Bendix pads around $30, and even the high-end stuff is only running $60-90. I've used the PowerStop Evolution pads on a couple of cars (a Chrysler van and a Grand Prix) and have been pretty happy with them. They run about $26 for the Cruze, and I think I saw a discount code for them come through in the vendor section recently. 

More Information for POWER STOP 171522


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been using Performance Friction Carbon Metallic brake pads for many years on many different cars. They don't dust all over the wheels, very little fade, wear decently long, no squeal, and they are Made In The USA. I don't care about the price, I just go to auto parts store (O'Reilly's) and order them.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Check advanceautoparts.com you can order them online, use a discount code and usually get about 30% off(TRT30) and then pick up in store. I do it with everything I buy from there! It's cheaper than going to rockauto and if something messes up, you can just return it to the store. 

No I do not work for them, I'm just a cheap @ss haha.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

If you don't mind doing the online thing you could do a google search on ' gm parts arizona' and perhaps find a better price on OEM ones


----------



## AndyK (Jul 28, 2014)

I've used Akebono Euro pads on all my other cars for years. Great performance, zero dust!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I just switched to the Hawk cermanics and I'm really happy with these - no noise and good bite.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Amazon - Raybestos PGD1522C Professional Grade Ceramic Disc Brake Pad Set @ $33.12 shipped.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't done the breaks on my Cruze yet but had to do my Jeep a while back. I used the WearEver Ceramic pads from Advance Auto, completely dissatisfied! After only about 17k miles I just had to change them out again. The pads wore very unevenly and left groves in my rotors, had to replace them to. I don't know if all ceramic pads will act like this but definitely avoid the Wearevers!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> I haven't done the breaks on my Cruze yet but had to do my Jeep a while back. I used the WearEver Ceramic pads from Advance Auto, completely dissatisfied! After only about 17k miles I just had to change them out again. The pads wore very unevenly and left groves in my rotors, had to replace them to. I don't know if all ceramic pads will act like this but definitely avoid the Wearevers!


IIRC there are a few different grades of ceramic pads from Advance. I've installed the top of the line ones from there with zero issues. 

I'm also a fan of the top of the line pads from AutoZone. I've had those pads on two different personal cars now with great success on both.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

sciphi said:


> IIRC there are a few different grades of ceramic pads from Advance. I've installed the top of the line ones from there with zero issues.
> 
> I'm also a fan of the top of the line pads from AutoZone. I've had those pads on two different personal cars now with great success on both.


Duralast Golds are what I've used on my last 3 cars with good results. For the Cruze, they are semi-metallic.


----------

